# Any time now



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

My two Nubians are both due ASAP, though they don’t act like it! Both are first timers. Frances’ udder is tight, and she is due tomorrow according to her previous owner’s best guess. Yesterday, I was watching her with my dad and sister, and we could see the kid’s head sticking out her side. Then...it itched it’s face with its back hoof. You could see the outline of it. Totally crazy!! A bit gross tbh. I think she may have more than one in her.

Flora Rose was due Tuesday, but she isn’t acting like she is going in to labor yet. They have grown to love us so much. It’s cool. I can open their pen doors (they are in stalls in the garage) and just let them walk around. More often than not, they just go back in their stalls and lay around.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

So exciting! They will drive you crazy guessing when they are going to go into labor. My best advice for you is summon all the patience you have! I wait sure is worth it though! Wishing smooth kiddings for all of you!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

So... any babies yet?😁


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Tanya said:


> So... any babies yet?😁


No...😞 I wish there were. You can see one squirming around in Frances, but she’s just acting normal. She was rubbing her head on the other goat that is due, but I think she’s just itchy. At first I thought it might be hormones, but then she wanted me itch her too. I would love a normal kidding during daylight. This weekend would be great!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Doe code. She will kid when its most inconvenient for you. But it will be wonderful.


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

I need to stop getting excited when I know the turkey poults are out...keep thinking they are kids when they lay in a ball like this...


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Haha! Oh boy she had triplets... aww man just the dang turkeys again. 😂


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Exactly!


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Oh that is too funny. Tricky turkeys.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Happy kidding! Also are you a new goat owner?


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

My old Nubian I had almost went a month past her due date..then on Thanksgiving she had triplets..one buck two does


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Lil Boogie said:


> Happy kidding! Also are you a new goat owner?


I’ve had goats for 1 year. So new? Yes! But I’ve had the Nigerian Dwarfs for 1 year. Shamrock kidded twin girls this march, retained her placenta for 24 hours. It ended up ok. Been battling skin issues with her all spring. Treasure had mummified fetuses the day before Easter. The other goats are all great, too. Well, Reba’s (Nubian yearling) doing something funny with her back foot, lifting it up. Apparently the previous owner’s husband cut her hoof too short and something is sore. Sounds like that’s going to be a post for another time, though... Got three Nubians over a month ago. Now I have 11 goats!


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Lil Boogie said:


> My old Nubian I had almost went a month past her due date..then on Thanksgiving she had triplets..one buck two does


I didn’t think it was possible for them to hold out so long!!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Emrcornerranch said:


> I didn’t think it was possible for them to hold out so long!!


Well, it is normal for Nubians to go over their due dates.


Emrcornerranch said:


> I’ve had goats for 1 year. So new? Yes! But I’ve had the Nigerian Dwarfs for 1 year. Shamrock kidded twin girls this march, retained her placenta for 24 hours. It ended up ok. Been battling skin issues with her all spring. Treasure had mummified fetuses the day before Easter. The other goats are all great, too. Well, Reba’s (Nubian yearling) doing something funny with her back foot, lifting it up. Apparently the previous owner’s husband cut her hoof too short and something is sore. Sounds like that’s going to be a post for another time, though... Got three Nubians over a month ago. Now I have 11 goats!


That's great! How many NDs do you have? And I've had goat for 5 years this past March and I have 16 but today we are going to get two more babies a buck and a doe then in a few days we are going to get two more little does. So we will have 21. Also what is your goal with goats? Are you planning on breeding them every year? If so why? Milk, selling pets and or breeding stock for other people, meat? Sorry for questions just curious lol


----------



## EJskeleton (Apr 22, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Well, it is normal for Nubians to go over their due dates.
> 
> That's great! How many NDs do you have? And I've had goat for 5 years this past March and I have 16 but today we are going to get two more babies a buck and a doe then in a few days we are going to get two more little does. So we will have 21. Also what is your goal with goats? Are you planning on breeding them every year? If so why? Milk, selling pets and or breeding stock for other people, meat? Sorry for questions just curious lol


Oooh! Congrats on getting two more babies!


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Lil Boogie said:


> Well, it is normal for Nubians to go over their due dates.
> 
> That's great! How many NDs do you have? And I've had goat for 5 years this past March and I have 16 but today we are going to get two more babies a buck and a doe then in a few days we are going to get two more little does. So we will have 21. Also what is your goal with goats? Are you planning on breeding them every year? If so why? Milk, selling pets and or breeding stock for other people, meat? Sorry for questions just curious lol


I have two 4 year old Nigerian does, two 1 year old Nigerian does, and two nearly 3 month old doelings. Then we have two 1 year old bucks. Sooo...8 Nigerian Dwarfs.

I plan on milking them, selling/giving away extra milk, making my own cheese (maybe soap too), and selling extra kids. I like the company of goats! They are better at staying with me than our dogs. And treats for them just grow everywhere! Poop is so much easier to deal with than dogs, too. Anyway, guess I’m saying they are fantastic pets. I don’t know if anyone in my family might show a goat one day, but I’m keeping the possibility open. I also have a small homesteading channel on YouTube called R Corner Ranch that I am aspiring to make into a successful YouTube channel. Really hoping that works out for me!


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Lil Boogie said:


> Well, it is normal for Nubians to go over their due dates.
> 
> That's great! How many NDs do you have? And I've had goat for 5 years this past March and I have 16 but today we are going to get two more babies a buck and a doe then in a few days we are going to get two more little does. So we will have 21. Also what is your goal with goats? Are you planning on breeding them every year? If so why? Milk, selling pets and or breeding stock for other people, meat? Sorry for questions just curious lol


Oh, and I don’t know if we have the heart (or stomach) to use the goats for meat. Plus, they are ADGA registered and are not worth it to eat! $ I’ve never sold a goat, but I don’t know if I would sell one to be eaten unless it had a lot of issues or they wanted to raise a buckling and butcher after it had a good life. And for breeding, it depends on what we can handle, I guess? And the health of the animal. We might breed Bambi, Blizzard, and Reba later this year. Bambi and Bliz are almost full sized and turned 1 in Late March-early April. Reba we would have to take to a Nubian breeder nearby to have bred. We might wait to breed her next year.

Congrats on getting more! Hope they are sweet and lovely!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Emrcornerranch said:


> I have two 4 year old Nigerian does, two 1 year old Nigerian does, and two nearly 3 month old doelings. Then we have two 1 year old bucks. Sooo...8 Nigerian Dwarfs.
> 
> I plan on milking them, selling/giving away extra milk, making my own cheese (maybe soap too), and selling extra kids. I like the company of goats! They are better at staying with me than our dogs. And treats for them just grow everywhere! Poop is so much easier to deal with than dogs, too. Anyway, guess I’m saying they are fantastic pets. I don’t know if anyone in my family might show a goat one day, but I’m keeping the possibility open. I also have a small homesteading channel on YouTube called R Corner Ranch that I am aspiring to make into a successful YouTube channel. Really hoping that works out for me!


Ill go check ya out on YouTube sometime!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Emrcornerranch said:


> Oh, and I don’t know if we have the heart (or stomach) to use the goats for meat. Plus, they are ADGA registered and are not worth it to eat! $ I’ve never sold a goat, but I don’t know if I would sell one to be eaten unless it had a lot of issues or they wanted to raise a buckling and butcher after it had a good life. And for breeding, it depends on what we can handle, I guess? And the health of the animal. We might breed Bambi, Blizzard, and Reba later this year. Bambi and Bliz are almost full sized and turned 1 in Late March-early April. Reba we would have to take to a Nubian breeder nearby to have bred. We might wait to breed her next year.
> 
> Congrats on getting more! Hope they are sweet and lovely!


 Oh, okay just curious. And yeah...here we are on our way home .


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Lil Boogie said:


> Oh, okay just curious. And yeah...here we are on our way home .
> View attachment 209149


Oh those ears are cute! Love the brown in the middle of them. They look so confused. It’s so funny when you get them home and into their new setups, and they relax like they are relieved that things aren’t so bad.


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

I think Francis is going into labor! Woo woo! I expect twins. Hope not both bucks. Haha. She has thick goop just starting. A whitish, maybe yellowish greenish mucus just starting to come out. There’s a bit more since this picture.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Woohoo! Wishing you both a smooth delivery!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Yay... here is praying for a smooth delivery


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Happy kidding!


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

We are just starting to push. More discharge. She seems confused about what to do. I thought she was just about to have it, since her pushes seem to be stronger. Then Sadie turkey picked up and dropped a spoon and spooked the goat. And she’s laying down again. Soon I think!


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

One girl so far!


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Twin doelings!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Congratulations


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Yay! Congratulations!!


----------



## MisFit Ranch (Apr 1, 2021)

Yay! Congrats! Can’t wait for pictures! 😊


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Freya and Aster


----------



## MisFit Ranch (Apr 1, 2021)

Emrcornerranch said:


> Freya and Aster
> View attachment 209193
> View attachment 209194


Oh my those ears! I love Nubians 😂


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

What beautiful babies


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Beautiful! And two doelings! Congrats!


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Such beautiful little things. And those ears are just the best.


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Thank you guys! Waiting on Flora Rose to pick the day to have hers. I’m sure she will be loud. She’s talking just doing anything. Always has something to murmur murmur about. Francis was soooo quiet. It was pretty cool having three family members rush around trying to help me hold Francis to get Aster out. Never thought my sister would try to pull a kid! She thought baby wasn’t going to make it. It wasn’t really that dramatic though. My parents helped hold her while I stuck my hand in and found the other front hoof going around that side then pointing up by the kids back toward the opposite back hip. Her shoulder must have been about to come out of the socket! When I moved that hoof under her body, there was a pop sound (from shoulder or getting her unstuck) and she came right out. Very satisfying feeling knowing it got out ok, and everybody seems fine.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Good going


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Tanya said:


> Good going


Thanks! It was a learning moment. I’m relieved repositioning a goat by really reaching in for the first time as the to fix something very difficult, like a head going the wrong way.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

I know it is a very scary thing to do. But youndid great.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Awesome job with the assist!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Congrats! Cute kids!


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

I handed my sister my phone while it was recording the second kid’s birth. After she set it down to help, it was still recording. You can hear a loud pop like someone popped open a wine bottle when I repositioned the leg! I didn’t imagine it after all. So cool! Glad that got recorded!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Lol


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

You did amazing. Glad it recorded, even if that part was just audio.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

How are the babies? How are mama's doing?


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Lil Boogie said:


> How are the babies? How are mama's doing?


I’ll start with some of the smal, over-watchful homestead stressors and get into the one really bothering me. 🤣🤪 They are doing well. I’ll take some pictures and put them up later.  Francis momma is a bit thin. She is making more milk than Flora, so I’m adding more grain, sunflower seeds, beet pulp, and alfalfa pellets into her diet. Though, I might try doing a fecal myself to see if I find a high worm load. I’m not very experienced with fecals, but I’ll know if there’s more coccidia and others compared to the last time I checked her. I can always take some stool to the vet, too.

Trying to figure out how to wean, when, and where to put the humpy buckling. We might wean him and sell him intact. If I separate him, he will be by himself next to the other goats since there’s no other buckling. I’m leaning toward selling him. I’m also wondering when I could band him. Then, Aster looks like she MIGHT have one horn starting to grow. So, I’m watching that and don’t know what to do about it yet. I really don’t want to have to reburn. _cries in so much farm stuff to do_ Hey, you want 25 turkeys?? Bah haha. Omg I need to sell those “poults” soon….They are almost as big as the adults.

REAL STRESSER AT THE MOMENT: The old Nubian owner threw my plans off a little and is making me nervous. She told me yesterday that she hasn’t sent in the registration papers for the mommas yet. I was under the impression she sent them in months ago, and they would arrive from the ADGA soon transferred under my name. Then if I wanted to sell a kid, I could register the kids and sell them ADGA registered for more money (around here I think that also increases the chances of going to a better home). I’m starting to get a weird feeling. I’ve read forums like this and know I might never really get the papers. But maybe she was just really busy and is putting them in the mail soon. BTW I made a TikTok of Treasure’s ultrasound and got 40 followers overnight and over 3000 views. Glad I put that up! Now I need to edit the YouTube version.


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Omg since typing that post I have 20 more followers…


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Sounds like you've added some good stuff to your thin doe's diet. A fecal is a great idea too. 

Three months old is a good time to wean. If you are having a hard time figuring out how to separate him you could get a buck apron. 

As far a seeing a potential horn growth, I'd say if you are going to reburn do it as soon as possible. I waited to reburn one of my doelings and it was a lot harder than if I had just done it as soon as I saw it. Now she still has scurs even though I did reburn. 😞 The sooner you do it the easier it will be to restrain her and kill the horn bud.

No advice on the paperwork. Sorry. 😕


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

MellonFriend said:


> Sounds like you've added some good stuff to your thin doe's diet. A fecal is a great idea too.
> 
> Three months old is a good time to wean. If you are having a hard time figuring out how to separate him you could get a buck apron.
> 
> ...


I was thinking about getting a buck apron for him.  I do think Aster might put up a huge fight if I try to reburn. I’m not sure it’s physically possible but it seems completely unworthy it if she might have a scur anyway.


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Nubians running…


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

How do the not fly off the ground with ears flapping like that?! 😆


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

And cute photos!


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Francis and Aster run far more dignified. Cutest pics are from last week. I didn’t get a good nice pic of her kids today like I did Fora’s.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They sure are enjoying life!


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

ksalvagno said:


> They sure are enjoying life!


Lots of yummy weeds for them all over. And kids love fighting on the gravel road and slipping around.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

OMG..THOSE EARS! 🥰💝💗 Such Beautiful doelings! How preciouse!


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Moers kiko boars said:


> OMG..THOSE EARS! 🥰💝💗 Such Beautiful doelings! How preciouse!


Thank you!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Howwwwww cuteeeeeeee!!!!!!!


----------

